# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  الشيخ احمد العلي الموسى الرحامنة

## معاذ ملحم

الذكرى (11) لوفاة الشيخ الرحامنة




صادفت امس الذكرى السنوية الحادية عشرة لوفاة المرحوم الشيخ احمد العلي الموسى الرحامنة وشغل المرحوم عدة مناصب منها رئيساً لبلدية يرقا / السلط لعدة دورات متتالية وكان عضواً في مجلس الاتحاد الوطني لعام 1972 وعرف عنه اصلاح ذات البيت وعنايته بالقضايا العامة.

----------

